# Plumbing & Heating Engineer



## leeleelee (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi I have passed my initial immigration test but I need a sponsor can you help. I,m free to move as soon as possible. I have 16yrs experiance have installed countless heat pumps, solar, Biomass, Under floor heating. I can design as I am currently the technical supervisor at a firm know. I have my gas qualifications, solid fuel, solar, LPG. 
If you know of a firm who sponsored someone that would be great
All the best
Lee


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gee, with experience like that under your belt you should be able to pick and chose where to emigrate.

I saw you were investigating other countries too: if its any help there's a sizable solar industry in Australia and employers here may be willing to sponsor you with a visa (there are permanent and temp on offer) Dip your toe into the Australian forum and see what sort of response you get.

p.s. when you say heat pumps do you mean the sort of heat pumps they have in NZ? i.e. wall mounted split-system airconditioners.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yvonne.72 said:


> Gee, with experience like that under your belt you should be able to pick and chose where to emigrate.
> 
> I saw you were investigating other countries too: if its any help there's a sizable solar industry in Australia and employers here may be willing to sponsor you with a visa (there are permanent and temp on offer) Dip your toe into the Australian forum and see what sort of response you get.
> 
> p.s. when you say heat pumps do you mean the sort of heat pumps they have in NZ? i.e. wall mounted split-system airconditioners.


There is also a sizeable heat pump industry in NZ. I'm sure leeleelee would look in the Australian forum if that is where he is interested in.


----------



## leeleelee (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for your responses but it was NZ there is a good renewable market there also they have the free boiler scheme as we have in the UK which I have worked on.They are really directed there in the way of renewable energy as I,ve seen on my last two visits. I,d just love to work and live there doe,s anybody know how much renewable energy installers/designers are on?


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

What's the free boiler scheme Leeleelee? I've not heard of it before.

Have you contacted SEANZ? try Homepage they may be able to give you information about remuneration and accrediation.

This may be useful to you if you want to attain accreditation, it looks as if you may need to be a registered electrician to do some of the work 

http://www.seanz.org.nz/documents/doc_download/46-training-and-accreditation-introduction



> Global Sustainable Energy Solutions (GSES):
> GSES currently offer an onsite or distance learning course for electricians to gain Clean Energy Council (Australia) grid connect accreditation. In addition GSES will be offering those with 2 or more years experience in the industry a distance learning course to gain SPS accreditation. By completing this course and a number of assignments experienced designers and installers will be able to fast track their accreditation.
> Both SPS and grid connect courses will require attendance at a practical workshop (location to be determined)


You'll also have to satisfy the Immigration Service's criteria before they will issue you with a work permit.


----------



## leeleelee (Mar 15, 2010)

Clean heat | EECA: Energy Efficiency and Conservation Authority


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks interesting, renewables is an industry that NZ does well at.

I've not time to read it all now but these free boilers are given to people on low incomes, yes? 

Do you know how what the annual budget is and how many get installed every year?


----------

